# The old sitting Dasher



## Bobby St.Clair (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello this is my 1978 dasher. Sat at my dads property since 1998. Was my mothers car. She passed away. Supposedly 42000 original miles. Took it off my dads hands for free so don’t have much invested in it. It’s a cool car but I don’t know if it’s worth keeping. Some of its very very ugly. But this would also be a cool project to work on, and make cool. If I loose interest I’ll just part it out. Also pretty new to the forums and new to wrenching on cars.


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm sure we'd all love to see pics of it 
What state are you in if it gets to be a "get rid or/part out situation?

Thx & happy Friday 

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Bobby St.Clair (Oct 26, 2020)

Bobby St.Clair said:


> Hello this is my 1978 dasher. Sat at my dads property since 1998. Was my mothers car. She passed away. Supposedly 42000 original miles. Took it off my dads hands for free so don’t have much invested in it. It’s a cool car but I don’t know if it’s worth keeping. Some of its very very ugly. But this would also be a cool project to work on, and make cool. If I loose interest I’ll just part it out. Also pretty new to the forums and new to wrenching on cars.


----------



## Bobby St.Clair (Oct 26, 2020)

vwsportruck said:


> I'm sure we'd all love to see pics of it
> What state are you in if it gets to be a "get rid or/part out situation?
> 
> Thx & happy Friday
> ...


I’m in Pittsburgh Pa


----------



## Bobby St.Clair (Oct 26, 2020)

vwsportruck said:


> I'm sure we'd all love to see pics of it
> What state are you in if it gets to be a "get rid or/part out situation?
> 
> Thx & happy Friday
> ...


Here are more photos


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Safe to bet, that wiring is shot. Looks like there were some furry friends under the hood.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm afraid to say it, but that car is pretty far gone. Unless you are VERY committed, and very passionate about that exact car, I'd say it's beyond just cleaning up and making it nice. That's a full on restore.
Sorry about your mom, and sorry for the terrible things that salty roads do. 
By looking at the seats, I'd say you are right about the mileage - they're in good shape really. 
Very sad.


----------



## Bobby St.Clair (Oct 26, 2020)

B1-16V said:


> I'm afraid to say it, but that car is pretty far gone. Unless you are VERY committed, and very passionate about that exact car, I'd say it's beyond just cleaning up and making it nice. That's a full on restore.
> Sorry about your mom, and sorry for the terrible things that salty roads do.
> By looking at the seats, I'd say you are right about the mileage - they're in good shape really.
> Very sad.


Yeah I’m afraid your right. I mostly took it to just wrench on it. Not committed to a full resto. Thank you for the condolences I appreciate that.


----------

